# blacks and blonds ?



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

Can someone post pictures of both Blacks and Blond Morels ? and do they come out at different times of the season ? AND do the taste different ?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

<a href="http://s1197.beta.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0005-2.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"></a>

<a href="http://s1197.beta.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_6937.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[img]</a>

The Black Morel fruits before the Yellow / White Morels do. Personally I think the blacks are more flavorful , but the Yellows / Whites are meatier . Either way it's a win, win !!....LOL

They all end up looking something like this at my house !
<a href="http://s1197.beta.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003-3.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[img]</a>

Or like these, Crab & Cheese Stuffed then battered & deep fried
<a href="http://s1197.beta.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/CrabStuffedMorels031.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[img]</a>


----------



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

I would love the recipe for those stuffed Morels..


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

AThomas, here you go !


http://youtu.be/uBtSZxzau0o


----------



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank You very much for the recipe.. This will be perfect for my cooking.. I have been making my own cheese. and catch Jersey Crabs. and collect Morels.. so this will be great.. I watched the video afew times, and have it down.. but I am guessing that he dredge it in plain flour ??? 
Thanks Again
A. Thomas


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

AThomas, It's not flour it's called Drakes Crispy Fry Mix. I wish I had a photo of the bag, but I don't. Probably any kind of Batter Mix would work, but I like Drakes the best. Don't forget, after you finish stuffing them, run them under water and then roll in the dry batter mix.


----------



## www_morelbook_com (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Jack 
Is this this blog I want?
Jim McK
www.morelbook.com


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jim
This isn't the Michigan board, but you're on Morels.com If you want to go on Michigans board just click on Message Boards and go to Michigan, then Southern Michigan.


----------

